# Chocolate for Respiratory Issues



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if someone could give a quick rundown on how chocolate is useful with respiratory issues? 

I would assume it's used as a treatment and not as suppression, but am unsure. 

Also is it better to give them milk or dark chocolate and what dosage, how often, etc??

Thanks!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ive heard one chocolate chip a day, but im not sure if that was for a treat or medical assistance, i think dark would be better but that is just my opinion sorry i wasnt more help :c


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Not a problem! Thanks for the post!! 

I'm thinking dark would be better too, less sugar and all.

I'm just wondering if it should be use as suppression or as treatment during a flare up for example. :?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe you should call your vet, a call is free


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Dark is best, the darker the better.

A mini-chip amount is about right.  Once a week maybe.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont know where i heard once a day 

sorry about that


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dark chocolate contains theobromine which can be used as a bronchodilator when a rat is having a respiratory attack. It does nothing as a preventative and just opens the airways at that time.


----------

